# [A-Durotan] Suche Gilde!



## Facebash (18. Juli 2014)

Hey buffed-Community, liebe Durotan-(und jetzt auch Tirion) Spieler!

Ich habe nach einer Pause jetzt wieder begonnen aktiv auf meinem Account (Durotan, Allianz) zu spielen und suche jetzt für meine Charaktere eine neue Heimat!

Mein "Main" wenn man so will ist ein BM-Hunter, bis kurz nach MoP-Release habe ich aber als Main noch einen Tank Krieger gespielt! (Klassenverständnis dh. für beide Klassen vorhanden! Zur Vollständigkeit halber besitze ich noch einen Monk auf 90, sowie einen Pala, Priest und Mage die sich noch im Levelprozess befinden (80+).

Ich suche vor allem eine Gilde die aktiv PVE spielt! Ich selbst habe Raiderfahrung, wenn auch im aktuellen Content noch nicht so viel (lediglich bisschen LFR + Flex).
Mir ist ein familiärer und netter Umgang wichtig und ich lege auch viel Wert auf ein freundschaftlich erwachsenes Klima (wenn gleich ein bisschen Spaß immer sein darf &#128513.

Mehr gibt's hier eigentlich nicht zu sagen, falls es Fragen gibt, oder jemand noch einen netten Mitspieler sucht, so möge er/sie sich hier melden!

Auch ingame-Post ist gern gesehen: 
Casali

In freudiger Erwartung,
M.


----------



## Gromer (19. Juli 2014)

Schade sind grade mit der Gilde von Durotan gen Die Aldor gewechselt -.-


----------



## Facebash (19. Juli 2014)

Schade! :-) 

Geht ja auch vor allem darum, dass man auf so einem leeren Server nicht wirklich zum Raiden kommt... Leider leider


----------



## Gromer (19. Juli 2014)

Darum die Aldor  Klein aber fein 

Wünsch dir viel Glück bei der suche


----------



## Facebash (19. Juli 2014)

Danke trotzdem! &#128522;


----------

